# CAN Armoured Ops Featured in Think Tank Paper



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2010)

David E. Johnson, John Gordon, IV, "Observations on Recent Trends in Armored Forces," The Rand Corporation, 2010.


> .... This paper provides initial research observations on how various militaries view the role of heavy forces (tanks and other armored vehicles) in irregular warfare (IW) and hybrid warfare environments. The views of the U.S. Marine Corps, the British Army, the Canadian Army, the Danish Army, and the Israeli Army are discussed. What emerges from the research to date is that each of these forces believes that there is a role in IW and hybrid warfare for heavy forces, including tanks, because they reduce operational risk, minimize friendly casualties, and provide an intimidation factor against adversaries.



From the paper (attached)


> .... In 2000–2001, the Canadian Army conducted an important internal review intended to determine
> its structure for the next 15–20 years. At that time a decision was made that the Army’s old
> German-built Leopard I tanks would not be replaced when they wore out—the Army
> would move to a light-medium structure with vehicles of the Light Assault Vehicle (LAV) type
> ...



Also includes info on the Danes using tanks in AFG.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Jul 2010)

good read, but poorly written...


Light Assault Vehicle (LAV)

high ground pressure


----------

